# BMW 1 series !



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

wonder what the black tape is hiding :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stereotypically BMW ugly !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yep - another f*ckup from the BMW stable. No wonder Bangle was promoted so he wouldnt have to pen any more 'designs'


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> stereotypically BMW ugly !


you have a real thing against all beemers don't you, noticed it on every related thread, how come? Â :-/

this one does look shit though, looks like a volvo


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

The 1-series is one ugly duckling.

I reckon the current 3-series could be the last good looking beemer. I dread to think what Bangle will do to the new one due out in 2005!

James


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

yeah that's not good at all :-/

Damian


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I love the new 5 series, front or rear.

The 1 series doesnt look too good though.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ouch!

That looks like a Fiat Stilo 5dr :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> wonder what the black tape is hiding Â :


Perhaps it's keeping the car watertight? ;D

Saw another spy shot in Auto Express and that looks fine.

This one though, the rear lights look far too small and the proportions seem odd to me. :-/


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I think the shots of the BMW 1 series where it looks "Fine" are the ones where it has been disguised.
I think this whole flame surfacing thing has gone to far. - Its one ugly mother [email protected]~#%r.

You have to remeber though that this is BMWs answer to a ford Focus.


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

The Audi A2 looks worse...and the BMW 1 will look better in real than on those pics


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> yep - another f*ckup from the BMW stable. No wonder Bangle was promoted so he wouldnt have to pen any more 'designs'


Is that what happened James? I heard he was removed - it sounds like just moved out of harms way.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

According to the motoring mags he will see it out at BMW until the end of the year.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

James L


> I reckon the current 3-series could be the last good looking beemer. Â I dread to think what Bangle will do to the new one due out in 2005!





> According to the motoring mags he will see it out at BMW until the end of the year.


In the mean time, somebody lock him up in a cupboard and keep him well away from the design of the new 3 series (2005?) Â :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 13,00.html

I'm not a big fan of some of his designs - though I do really like the Z4 (ok ok I would say that). Wasn't sure at first, by the time I got it I really liked it - now I think it's fantastic.

Damian


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

This has to be Bangles worst hour  :





































The people who signed that off need firing. Today. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, I agree that the 1 series looks a bit shite, but I'm sure it'll be fine come showroom time.

I like the Z4, the new 5 and 7 series. I actually dislike the current 3 series apart from the big engine versions, and cannot wait for them to introduce a bit of interesting flame design to this ubiquitous model.


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Absolutely Minging.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> I actually dislike the current 3 series


watch it or me and gary will do you in  :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I actually dislike the current 3 series
> ...


That's why I added the "apart from the big engine versions" to the quote! :roll: I'm really talking about the 318i coupes driven by the local Foxtons estate agents once they graduate from the green Mini...

Both you and er gary have lovely looking cars.... :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Saw a couple of photos in todays Sun and can't say I was impressed.

The Audi A3 is much classier. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


My car's no looker in the classic sense - and I would not fool myself or the world otherwise. I chose it for the spec _and the driving_ where it excells. But it has a definate presence and most importantly, delivers ths goods on the road. And the M3 still looks very good in the right colour.

I still prefer A4 styling. When the dynamics catch up I may even switch back to Audis again.

The Bangle era is closing, the Audi 'ugly' period may just be beginning....

The A8 ii pre-guppy front may be the last one for a while that has that Audi urbane neatness about it.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


sorry mate, didn't read that bit! skim reading as always!

thankyou for your kind comments 

we'll let you off! hehe :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Is this the new 3-series? Who knows.. if so we this might be the first example of post-bangelism.. Personally, I like it:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> Is this the new 3-series? Who knows.. if so we this might be the first example of post-bangelism.. Personally, I like it:


Hmmm. Mock up for sure, but I have read that BMW are going to 'play it safer' with the 05 3 series. If that was the overall look, and they fit the 275hp twin turbo 535d lump up front, and a Touring body, then I'm up for it.

Lets hope it's not a mini-5 series.


----------

